# video , My CO2 reactor.



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi every body this is a short video of the reactor I have on my 180lts tank, working a 100%
see you around.


----------



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

Chaac said:


> Hi every body this is a short video of the reactor I have on my 180lts tank, working a 100%
> see you around.
> 
> M2QQ1MTB2p8


Well if getting the job done is the ONLY concern then it sure is doing the job.. the yest solution bottle is living very dangerously for my liking though, you should make sure that its secure otherwise you might end up having two sources of CO2 at hand.. (no pun intended)


----------



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

pasion said:


> Well if getting the job done is the ONLY concern then it sure is doing the job.. the yest solution bottle is living very dangerously for my liking though, you should make sure that its secure otherwise you might end up having two sources of CO2 at hand.. (no pun intended)


Hi PASION , thanks for the fact, but everything is allright, that is only the first reaction , at the next day the CO2 lowers to a less "dangerous" amount.
Can you please explain me what is the second source of CO2?' I don´t now about that.
see you around.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

i think pasion misunderstood the video

he believes your co2 reactor is your co2 generator and that you have a yeast mixture INSIDE the bottle inside the tank..(its actually just a yellow colored sponge)

very resourceful but I would consider going one step further and paint your reactor a neutral color

a waterbottle in the tank is distracting

i dont get the pun either btw


----------



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

OK , thanks KILLACROSS, and yeah it´s just a sponge, .
About painting the bottle I thuoght about that, thanks again for the refreshing je, .
Allright see you around.


----------



## pasion (Aug 20, 2009)

killacross said:


> i think pasion misunderstood the video
> 
> he believes your co2 reactor is your co2 generator and that you have a yeast mixture INSIDE the bottle inside the tank..(its actually just a yellow colored sponge)
> 
> ...


Na.. I know the setup what I meant was to secure the sugar yest bottle which is shown on top of the aquarium living dangerously on a rack cause these pet bottles can tumble very easily and if it does the brew will find its way in the tank (two sources of CO2 got it now?) which we don't want obviously.. other then that its a fine setup doing its job it just needs to find a way to hide the reactor behind some tall plant or something..


----------

